# Cracked dashboard repair...



## trentv123 (Aug 4, 2008)

I just bought a 78 280z datsun. The dashboard has several cracks in it. I'm wanting to take the dash out and restore it myself. I would love some pointers on how to fill and repair these cracks so i can repaint the dash to just like new. Thanks.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

PlasticWeld or Duramix. Polyester resin/sanding. You could also wrap it in vinyl or suede.


----------

